# Leaving for SGI Saturday morning!!!



## cnewman (Aug 3, 2010)

We've always tore up the trout, reds, flounder and whiting, but my two boys are itching to catch some decent sharks. 

I'm thinking Sikes Cut, at night, might be the best bet.

 Any ideas? What would you do, and how would you do it?

-chuck


----------



## atwdmb (Aug 3, 2010)

bottom fish with any kind of dead fish for bait - use steel leaders, heavy line and 8/0+ circle hooks.  we were there 8-11 July and anchored next to the rocks in the cut one night just to see what we could catch, had plenty of dead mullet (whole), not targeting sharks, using 100 lb mono leader and we didn't even have time to grab the rods out of the rod holders before they were bent over and the leader cut.  we were using 3-4' leaders and they were biting it off @ the swivel, so be prepared for big sharks and bring heavy gear.  as soon as the sun went down, they came in and we had to leave after about an hour because as soon as we got a bait down we were reeling in nothing but line.  throw some fish guts or blood in the water and they will be circling the boat..


----------



## GREG66 (Aug 4, 2010)

better have a thermacell , the bugs are BAD!!!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 4, 2010)

You can catch all the small ones you want off the beach at night. Cut bait and hold on.

I am coming down on Sunday also.


----------



## oldcsm (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey Chuck, give us a report when you can. My partner and I leave for SGI on the 21st of Aug, so it would be great to get some reliable reports. Good luck down there.


----------



## cnewman (Aug 5, 2010)

oldcsm said:


> Hey Chuck, give us a report when you can. My partner and I leave for SGI on the 21st of Aug, so it would be great to get some reliable reports. Good luck down there.



Will do. Thanks for the help guys!

-chuck


----------



## cnewman (Aug 9, 2010)

*Plenty of fish....*

Haven't done anything with the sharks yet, but we've picked up a fair number of eating fish.

Spent yesterday morning over at the Scout ramp/Rattlesnake cove area. That flat was alive!!!
Lots of small reds, plenty of trout. The tide was rising, had a hard time getting them to eat....Live shrimp, Gulps both seemed to work.

This morning we went up to Pilot Harbor/ East end. Lots of trout in 4-5 foot of water.

Seen more action the last two days than I've ever seen here before, but it may be that we're gaining a little experience.

You catching anything, Dustin?  

-chuck


----------



## oldcsm (Aug 9, 2010)

Chuck....great report, we know the areas you're fishing very well. Sounds like you're having a great time down there in paradise!!! We are only a few days away from getting down there ourselves. Keep the reports coming!  Also, try an area East of the SGI bridge on the back side of the island, about 300 yards beyond a very long shallow sand point. There are oyster bars there and we've always found a good number of Trout and Reds. There is also lots of grass along the banks where mullet move along in huge schools.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 9, 2010)

I went down to Ossabaw sound last weekend and cought 58 sharks and 6 rays in 2 days and had almost that many break the steel 100lb leaders or the hook! had one on that ran 200yds before I could get to the rod and then broke off before I could get the rod out of the rod holder,   we were fishing on the bottom in a 30' hole near the mouth of the Forest river, We had a blast !!! good luck!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 9, 2010)

Got down last night and fished the beach at last light picking up under size trout. Fished the ramp this morning and had fun with jacks. Had a couple nice fish cut off on oysters. Hit it again in a few and in the morning.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 10, 2010)

Had these two on at the same time this morning. One 22" the other 26 and change. One hit a live pinfish and the other a cut mudminnow. Took as long to catch bait as it did to get these two.


----------



## oldcsm (Aug 10, 2010)

Dustin, that area looks very familiar. Did you park next to a covered picnic shelter and walk past a couple of ponds to get to this area just off of 6th ave?  If so, it's a very good area. We normally catch lots of Reds, Trout and Flounder around there. We're coming down on the 21st for 5 days.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 10, 2010)

No sir. This was in the park. The area you talked about though is definitely a great spot in itself.


----------



## cnewman (Aug 11, 2010)

*Did a little better today*

The waters been really rough from the tropical depression. We snuck out this afternoon, about 2 hours before high tide and found a TON of trout in some sheltered water, about 3 foot deep, up at the East End.







This one was a solid 20" long fish, the biggest one this young man has ever caught. We managed 4 keepers, about 15 shorts, and a couple of ladyfish that are destined to become shark bait. All in about 2 hours.






Probably the most productive two hours I've ever spent fishing down here.

Looking forward to tomorrow!

-chuck


----------



## oldcsm (Aug 12, 2010)

Chuck, wow.....great job. Can't wait for next weekend. Just hope the weather holds up.  Are you fishing near that natural boat ramp in the park or further to the east?


----------



## cnewman (Aug 12, 2010)

oldcsm said:


> Chuck, wow.....great job. Can't wait for next weekend. Just hope the weather holds up.  Are you fishing near that natural boat ramp in the park or further to the east?



These came a little more east, not quite to the end...

Trout are all over. Spent the day looking for reds, and couldn't get away from the trout.


----------



## Al.hunter (Aug 31, 2010)

We are headed down this Tthursday night.  You guys fishing from the bank inside the park on the bay side?  We are going to get some kayaks and go to the first boat ramp in the park and try it.  We have only fished from the pier and beach down there so far.  Thought we would try something different this time.  Wanted to do a charter but they are just to pricey!!!  Thanks for any info you guys are willing to share.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 1, 2010)

Al.hunter said:


> We are headed down this Tthursday night.  You guys fishing from the bank inside the park on the bay side?  We are going to get some kayaks and go to the first boat ramp in the park and try it.  We have only fished from the pier and beach down there so far.  Thought we would try something different this time.  Wanted to do a charter but they are just to pricey!!!  Thanks for any info you guys are willing to share.



Yep, you can catch a ton of fish the the area around the youth camp (first ramp) in the park.


----------



## oldcsm (Sep 1, 2010)

We just returned last weekend after 4 days of great fishing. We fished from my boat. Not sure if you can access Bob Sikes cut or not (if you're staying in the Plantation) but that area is really good for bank fishing too. Also, if you head toward the bay on 6th Ave, you'll go down a little dirt road to a parking area. The trail through the grass splits off into three trails. Take the trail to the right. You'll pass a pond on your right and then it opens up to the bay. Move further east to a grassy area just east of the cove. You'll slay the Reds and Trout in there. We've also caught an occasional Flounder as well.


----------



## slightly grayling (Sep 1, 2010)

I've had good luck surf fishing in the park at the 3rd turnout from the gate (almost across from the Youth Camp entrance).  It seems the first channel is almost adjacent to the beach here and I have done well with Reds and Pompanos here.
-SG


----------



## Gruntin & Cuttin (Sep 1, 2010)

I have fished SGI many years and love it there, far as sharks go i have had the best luck at east cut out of boat. Hammerheads are plentyfull there and alot of fun to catch.Good luck!!


----------



## Al.hunter (Sep 7, 2010)

*SGI fishing*

This is the only keeper (18") we caught over the weekend.  Caught him down in the state park along with one more that needed a little more time to grow.  We actually caught more fish off the pier Friday night than we did the rest of the weekend.  About 10 small trout and 2 black drum in about and hour of fishing.


----------

